# ..uund noch ein tabellenprob.



## seppausbayern (9. Juli 2002)

hi ihr da 

seht euch doch aml den code an... durch das wort "seehhh[etc]r"
wird die tabelle in die länge gezogen ?! why ?! 
ich will das garned *gg*
sagt mir doch büdde wie ich das unterbinden kann, thx 

```
<table width="450" border="1" bgcolor="#999999" bordercolor="#000000" height="181">
<tr>
<td width="18%" height="23">Name :</td>
<td width="82%" height="23">Rummenigge !
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="18%" height="23">Email :</td>
<td width="82%" height="23">rumme@nigge.karlheinz</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="81" height="99">Message:</td><td width="369" height="99">dienachricht steht immer hier und ist sehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhr lang ! ;)</td>
```


----------



## SirNeo (10. Juli 2002)

Ohne Zeilenumbruch wirst du das nicht lösen können, da HTML das Wort nicht automatisch trennen kann, mit verschiedenen Programmiersprachen gibt es da Möglichkeiten, allerdings kenne ich keine mit normalem HTML.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Juli 2002)

hm
kannst es mit css lösen...

gebe deiner zelle oder tabelle oder nachricht  eine

style="WORD-BREAK: break-all;WORD-WRAP: break-word"


----------



## SirNeo (10. Juli 2002)

Hey den kannte ich auch noch nicht, habe es mal getestet funktioniert wunderbar.
Danke!


----------



## seppausbayern (10. Juli 2002)

subba ! vielen dank


----------

